# A clip that remember what i did in the Flygvapnet



## Grampa (Feb 13, 2008)

This clip makes me feel a little nostalgist. This reminds me the day when I worket as groundpersonell for those SK-60, J-32, J-35 and most of all JA-37 in 90-91.

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-QBNRwfZ3I_


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 13, 2008)

Cool vid grampa


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 13, 2008)

yep cool aircraft


----------



## Grampa (Feb 14, 2008)

If you had been whit me in Dec. 90 when I had a training in the Flygvapnet and you where togeter whit me standing next to a trealine that follows a empty countryroad that i guard whit my M-45 submacinegun. There is no sound, no wind and surrounded by a deep black woodland. The only company I have is the moon together whit shiny bright star in the deep clear universum that are looking down on me. The Twigs on the woods illuminated by the moon and the stars are so tickcovered by snow that it looks like the brances are about to break. The air is soo cold that the breath from me hitting my glasses are promptly turn to frost. All I can hear is my breath, my chattering teeth and when my feet start to freezing I start to stomp them on the broken twigs I layed there to protect my boots from the snow. There no sign of life or civilization except for the snowcovered plowed road that I poorly see by the light of the moon. Suddenly after some hours a unatural sound like it come from an big alien monster that wakes up are comming out from the wood. I can hear where it comming from, but I cant see it is because the woods are pitchblack from all the snow and twigs. The noise is moving but not closing and it movs to the other end of the road. Then like an dragon that comming out from an cave, something big and dark comming out from the woods to the road a bit from us. Suddenly it turning to me and then stopped there. While it stands there it feels like it seeing me, observing me whit the treatening sound it gives. Then after a while the beast flashes up it's lights so much that my eyes hurts and it starts to roar so mutch that the thunder cant be heared. Suddenly it start rushes towards me like a angry T-rex whit big flames on the rear. Me standing near the ditches covering by the trees have to trow my thick gloves and covering my ears to not lose my hearing because the roar is so painfull to hear. The beast then suddenly passes me by and start lifting it nose up and beggining to fly up in the sky where it's alien shapes dissapears fast in the dark and only the flameball on the tail can only sees while it flying far far away. Then suddenly where nothing more are happening, the dark woods are turning to back where it once whas emty and silent. All I do now is rubbing my already frozen hands, looking for my tick glowes on the ground, shaking off some snow on it before i putting them on, checking my gun. sharpening my ears for unwelcome noises and start admiring the Milkyway where I had never before meet so many stars on it while I returning to my duty to watch the road alone in the darkness, until another encounter starts to happening again somewhere in the big empty coold Woodland. 

Whit this mix of emptyness and darkness togheter whit the suddely outburst of powerfull noise and action below the magic sky, whouldent this give an memory of lifetime to you?


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_FYv-qmx3Y_
sadly this dosent give you the full experience of what i been trou in the woods but it gives you a little hint.


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 14, 2008)

Pretty cool grampa


----------



## Grampa (Feb 14, 2008)

wilbur1 said:


> Pretty cool grampa



Yea it whas betveen minus 20 to 24 degrees at those night i remember when i checket the temperatures after ending my guardduty,


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 15, 2008)

Nice write up, Gramps. Your description is enthralling.


----------

